# Help with Light connection for my truck/for the trailer



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

I have a chevy s10 that (temporarily) till I get my full size I will use it to haul my horse. I have to take him to get coggins and maybe once in awhile I will take him, not far, to some friends to go on some rides. My truck doesn't have any light connections for a trailer and I need to know if walmart carries them. I know the auto parts stores would, but walmart is generally cheaper. Can you guys help me out with what kind of connection I will need to get? 
I will post pics of the 2 trailers I'm looking at. 

horse is 15.5 hands

talking to friends, they said their trailer around same size has taken horses bigger with no problem. I think i will be fine for what I am going to be doing


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You need a towing wiring harness, a plug for the trailer lights/brakes, and a brake controller for the truck.

If the S10 isn't set up for towing, you're going to be very hard on its transmission. Most vehicles that come ready to tow have a transmission cooler.

I'm not sure an S10 is big enough to stop that trailer loaded, even with assistance from a brake controller.


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

Our Walmart carries them, but we're still fairly rural. Our truck has a place to plug in the wires, if you can look between the rear bumper and the tailgait, left of the hitch, there is one of the flat connectors you can just connect your wires to, get an extension so you can reach it easier.....
But, now that I say that, that is on our full size trucks, don't know about the S-10... but you may know that already! Good luck


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

That flat 4 wire plug is for lights, a two axel trailer inmost states require brakes, you are gonna need a brake controller and wired for lights and brakes, SOmething I would NOT do with an S-10. You will be a severe hazard going down the road to you your horse and other people. A vehicle that light added to no brakes on trailer ? Disaster waiting to happen, even if it isnt illegal in your area. 
No way to tell if horse A will fit in trailer B unless you post the dimensions of the trailer, they come in different heights. 
Also Hands only go to 3, 15, 15.1, 15.2, 15.3, 16, its based on hands and fingers, when you have 4 fingers you have a whole new hand.


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

Joe4d said:


> That flat 4 wire plug is for lights, a two axel trailer inmost states require brakes, you are gonna need a brake controller and wired for lights and brakes, SOmething I would NOT do with an S-10. You will be a severe hazard going down the road to you your horse and other people. A vehicle that light added to no brakes on trailer ? Disaster waiting to happen, even if it isnt illegal in your area.
> No way to tell if horse A will fit in trailer B unless you post the dimensions of the trailer, they come in different heights.
> Also Hands only go to 3, 15, 15.1, 15.2, 15.3, 16, its based on hands and fingers, when you have 4 fingers you have a whole new hand.


so measuring with a tape measure and getting 62 then dividing that by 4 wouldnt be accurate at 15.5? 

Unless that's what the previous owner meant when he said the horse is 16 hands


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

U have confused 15 and a half, with hands and fingers,,,
60 inches makes him 15 hands, every inch is a finger,, so in horses, 15.2 doesnt mean 15 point 2 hands, it means 15 hands and 2 fingers, IE 62 inches. So you get 15.1 (61 inches) 15.2 (62 inches) 15.3 (63 inches) and 16 (64 inches)
saying 15.4 would be like saying I am 5 foot 12 tall. 
If you could get a brake controller for an S10, which you probably cant get plug an play, you will have to find someone to wire it in, It still would be iffy, but doable. Your not gonna find what you need at Wally world. I might try one of those trailers empty, but loaded,, if you have to hit the brakes in your truck hard you will likely jack knife.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

First off, with an S10 that has a tranny cooler, you will cook the tranny. I know this from experience. I asked the dealer where we got our trailer if the s10 would work. They said yes. When I got home the tranny was burnt up. DON'T do it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

nyg052003 said:


> so measuring with a tape measure and getting 62 then dividing that by 4 wouldnt be accurate at 15.5?
> 
> Unless that's what the previous owner meant when he said the horse is 16 hands


A hand is 4 inches, so if the horse is 62 inches he's *15.2* hands. Half of 4 is 2, not 5. Yeah, it's kind of confusing until you figure it out.


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

usandpets said:


> First off, with an S10 that has a tranny cooler, you will cook the tranny. I know this from experience. I asked the dealer where we got our trailer if the s10 would work. They said yes. When I got home the tranny was burnt up. DON'T do it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 did u have a 4 cylinder or 6? I have heard of guys pulling a horse trailer with hondas lol. Now i aint gonna go follow everything i hear for sure. Like I said, I plan to have a full size truck within 3-4 months and this is just temporary. If i had a trailer right now, I can safely say the most total miles I would put on it between now and those 3-4 mos would be about 100 total miles if that. One 40 mile roundtrip would be to the vet and back to get coggins, and the other mite be at the most 20 mile round trips. Maybe twice a month if that to go riding away from home. 

was your tranny acting up in anyway before you pulled the trailer home that day?


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

It had the 4.3 v6. I never had any problems before. After 30 miles at 55 in drive, knowing not to use overdrive, it was burnt. Unless it is a Brenderup trailer or fiberglass, which are designed for smaller vehicles to use, I won't haul without a full size pickup. Definitely not with a horse inside. You might be lucky and get away with it but you are taking a big risk with more than just your safety.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

If you are going to get a truck in 3 or 4 months, I would reccomend just waiting to use your trailer. The money and hassle and possible damage to you vehicle will not be worth it for that short of a time period.


----------

